# Best stripper/stain remover for new sikkens srd



## JonM (Aug 3, 2012)

Hey pros,

I have some exterior rough fir beams that we are staining. The product is sikkens SRD teak. I believe it is a hybrid oil/latex product as the stain does penetrate the wood.

The problem:

One of my guys started staining while I was off site and had not prepped the wood adequately and there are dark spots that should have been removed with cleaner/brightener and are now stained onto the beams. I need to strip the stain and get the beams back to new so when re-stained they look like the beams around it that are nice and clean/bright.

I tried Flood brand stripper and it only worked part of the way:
-applied full strength with a saturated cloth and worked in with a firm brush, then power washed off after 10 minutes. 

The beams are still darker than the unstained and cleaned wood. Along some of the grain the stain has not been lifted and the unlisted stain runs along these portions of grain the length of the beam.

Any suggestions? Leave it on longer? Stronger product? More competent tradesmen?

Responses are much appreciated.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

WOW...good luck with that. Rough cut will be difficult to remove anything from.


----------



## luap2011 (Aug 26, 2011)

Had to strip a cedar and mahogany deck this summer that had sikkens improperly put on. We tried everything under the sun and the only thing that worked was an industrial type of stripper from home depot. The brand slips my mind but it's in an orange metal container and says something about working in 15 minutes.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

I hate it when they do stuff when you're not looking!


----------



## luap2011 (Aug 26, 2011)

Found the stuff we used...Klean-Strip 1-Gallon KS-3 Premium Stripper


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Where did you buy the stain? There are 2 SRD formulas out there.


----------



## JonM (Aug 3, 2012)

NCPaint1 said:


> Where did you buy the stain? There are 2 SRD formulas out there.


I bought it from a place in Vancouver called Dick's lumber. How can I differentiate the two formulas?


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

JonM said:


> I bought it from a place in Vancouver called Dick's lumber. How can I differentiate the two formulas?


One is sold at HD


----------



## JonM (Aug 3, 2012)

luap2011 said:


> Found the stuff we used...Klean-Strip 1-Gallon KS-3 Premium Stripper


Hmmm that was home depot in the US? I just checked and all they carry in Canada is a product called bare strip. Looks like I will have to give it a try.


----------

